# avs switch box wiring diagram....



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone have a list of what color goes where?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (no vtec 4me)*

i know i posted them up in a thread about a month or 2 ago, i'd search because it's here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i know i posted them up in a thread about a month or 2 ago, i'd search because it's here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you know what the thread was about? i tried searching already....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (no vtec 4me)*

Pink is power
grey is remote dump
one blue isnt used.
Thats all I can rememnber off the top of my head.
since you are asking I guess you/someone ripped the tag off the cord.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pink is power
grey is remote dump
one blue isnt used.
Thats all I can rememnber off the top of my head.
since you are asking I guess you/someone ripped the tag off the cord.

yea I bought it used. I'm not even 100% sure it's avs but I was told it was, and does have the grey wire for remote dump. Anyone else have one and want to check for me?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (no vtec 4me)*

Post up a pic and we can tell you what it is.....I hope.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (Still Fantana)*

Still Fantana FTMFW


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_ Still Fantana FTMFW 

thanks alot man. i took the box apart and all those colors make perfect sense.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (no vtec 4me)*

Thought you searched?















I knew i posted it somewhere!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Thought you searched?















I knew i posted it somewhere!

i guess i lack skills of finding it. I searched everything i could think of it just didnt come up i guess. Well thanks i got it now


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: avs switch box wiring diagram.... (no vtec 4me)*

Did you get it wired up yet?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Yea I got it wired up. I have it wired upside down and backwards so I can have the switchbox "upside down". Trial and error is the way to go for the valve wiring. Power and ground were already stated in this thread


----------

